# Sennheiser HD 598 good for positional audio in FPS games like CS:GO?



## Smiped

Hey, guys.
  
 I just saw Mad Lust Envy's guide to gaming headphones and I saw that the Sennheiser HD 598 had a really good rating for competitiveness (9+ rating.) I was just wondering if the Sennheiser HD 598 is good for positional audio in FPS games like CS:GO? I want the best audio positioning for CS:GO possible for a price that won't break the bank. 
  
 Also I saw that AKG Q 701 was good for gaming according to Mad Lust Envy's thread. Which is better though for positional audio in CS:GO - HD 598 or AKG 701 (since they are almost the same price), if they are any good at positional audio at all?
  
 Thanks guys!


----------



## PurpleAngel

I'm going to guess the AKG 701 is at least slightly better for FPS gaming, then the HD598.
 but the 62-Ohm AKG 701 needs to be used with a decent headphone amplifier, the AKG might even be considered more power demanding then some 250-Ohm Beyer headphones.
 Where as the 50-Ohm HD598 is somewhat amplifier optional.
 might also consider getting a 50-Ohm Sennheiser HD558 and remove the black rubber tape from inside the cups, make the HD558 more open, more like the HD598.


----------



## Smiped

Why get the HD558 over the HD 598?
  
 Also I see that some people say the difference is negligible and that a significant difference in positional hearing is only present up to a certain point when buying headphones. Is the better sound quality of AKG 701 for FPS games going to give me a competitive edge over the HD 598, or is it negligible?


----------



## PurpleAngel

smiped said:


> Why get the HD558 over the HD 598?
> 
> Also I see that some people say the difference is negligible and that a significant difference in positional hearing is only present up to a certain point when buying headphones. Is the better sound quality of AKG 701 for FPS games going to give me a competitive edge over the HD 598, or is it negligible?


 
  
 The HD558 and HD598 use the same 50-Ohm drivers, so the HD558 should be just as good for FPS gaming, as the HD598.
  
 AKG 701 verses HD598 (or HD558) is a question better asked on this thread.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad-lust-envys-headphone-gaming-guide-2-16-2016-fostex-th-600-creative-jam-notes-added


----------



## Smiped

Wait so why is the HD 598 more expensive? What is the difference?


----------



## PurpleAngel

smiped said:


> Wait so why is the HD 598 more expensive? What is the difference?


 
  
 The HD558 is set up to offer more bass.
 Sennheiser installed black rubber tape inside the cups of the HD558, to cover about 40% of the air holes, assuming that it adds more bass and also keeps the HD558 from sounding too much like the HD598.
 Guess Sennheiser found it made more sense, cost wise, to use the same 50-Ohm driver in a lot of their headphones, but just tweak the cup designs.


----------



## Smiped

Isn't less bass better for positional audio though?


----------



## alynx

For me, even the AKG K240 S are better in terms of soundstage and positional accuracy than the HD 598s. If bass hinders the perception of positional cues/information Id say it depends on the headphone and its abilitiy to present a clear picture throughout the entire fr and of course on yourself and how you perceive sound in general. I kinda like to decrease bass in competetive gaming (I played CS 1.6 and CZ in the esl leagues) because it  kinda annoys me but that doesnt mean that the bass drowns out all the other acoustic information.


----------



## CStian

The HD598s are the only nice headphones I've owned so far, so I may not be the most qualified to answer, but I find mine fantastic for CSGO. It almost feels like cheating sometimes when getting wallbangs, but I suppose you would have that with any nice set of cans. I've managed to convince two other people that I play with regularly to pick up pairs of the 598s.


----------



## serman005

cstian said:


> The HD598s are the only nice headphones I've owned so far, so I may not be the most qualified to answer, but I find mine fantastic for CSGO. It almost feels like cheating sometimes when getting wallbangs, but I suppose you would have that with any nice set of cans. I've managed to convince two other people that I play with regularly to pick up pairs of the 598s.


 

 +1
  
 The 598 does have good positional data.


----------



## PurpleAngel

smiped said:


> Isn't less bass better for positional audio though?


 
  
 Guess having less bass makes it easier to hear what is going on.
 The ATH-AD700(X) is a very popular FPS gaming headphone, and it very bass lite.
 But the DT990 is liked for FPS gaming and it's loaded with bass.


----------



## langtuqn2007

HD598 is good for CS:GO, at least better than those generic gaming headsets.
 AD series from Audio Technica has been recommendation for FPS gaming for a while now due to their abnormal large soundstage. However, their screeching highs are one of the things that I cannot stand, but it's my preference. Besides, their soundstage is actually quite artificial, and the imaging ability might not be the most accurate, but they are good for gaming regardless. 
 Now which one is better? I actually don't know. It's very subjective. But I can say that if you can tolerate the highs and the wing-design, then the AD series seem to be a better deal.


----------



## AAJoe

The general rule of thumb in games is that sharp sounds are used for position related events and bass sounds are used for wide area rumbles.
  
 So it stands to reason that increasing the bass on the headset would reduce your positional quality. 
  
 Nearly every footstep, especially in CS:GO, is really a sharp sound if you think about it  As are nearly every gunshot sound.


----------



## serman005

aajoe said:


> The general rule of thumb in games is that sharp sounds are used for position related events and bass sounds are used for wide area rumbles.
> 
> So it stands to reason that increasing the bass on the headset would reduce your positional quality.
> 
> Nearly every footstep, especially in CS:GO, is really a sharp sound if you think about it  As are nearly every gunshot sound.


 

 Agreed. Nicely stated.


----------



## AAJoe

@serman005 I didn't think agreeing on a forum was allowed! What kind of internet is this!?


----------



## CaptSIow

Since you mentioned that you are interested in the Sennheiser HD 598's i asked my sister if i could use hers (i use the 580's). The game that i tested them with was Rainbow Six Siege. When i put them on, i noticed that they have a very good seal around my ears even with glasses on. The 598's were good at distinguishing where sounds were coming from. Mainly from the sides, above, and below. I had difficulty telling if sounds where sounds were coming from if they were directly behind me or directly in front of me (not sure if all headphones are like that). The sound quality was good. I would definitely recommend the 598's for gaming and music.


----------



## omniweltall

For me, one of the What moments with gaming headphone was when i tried using Fostex TH900. Till now, i think it is the king of gaming headphone, besting HD800, HEK, Z1R, etc

1. It has amazing positional cues. To my ears, it is better than HD800.
2. Soundstage is smaller than HD800, but it is larger than most headphones.
3. That Bass!


----------

